# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Asbestos lino removal

## Notrade

Hi all, 
I'm renovating my 1950 built house.
Next step is the flooring, so I'm ripping up the old lino in the kitchen. It's covered up with 1990s lino, which is covered up with floating floorboards.  
After ripping up a couple of meters without thinking (oops), I realised that the jute, the backing or the lino itself likely contain the dreaded A word. I'm treating it like it is from now on, to be on the safe side. 
Questions: Is the asbestos in lino pretty well contained or is it likely to send fibres everywhere? I'm considering whether or not to do it myself with the proper PPE etc. Or fork out the $$$ for a pro.  
I'd post pics of it, but can't work out how to on my phone.  
Cheers!  
EDIT: Pictures added
.

----------


## Uncle Bob

If you want to use this site on a phone, then you're only option is to use an app called tapatalk.

----------


## Notrade

> If you want to use this site on a phone, then you're only option is to use an app called tapatalk.

  Thanks, I'll give it a try.

----------


## joynz

Before you do anything, just get it tested.

----------

